# AC schnitzer E46 M sport flippers thoughts?



## GSTR3301 (Apr 9, 2014)

Soo jus bought the last set from AC direct looks better than the club sport flippers. So I thought yes they make the car front bumper that wee bit fatter which I think is needed I think, but I was thinking let's be different!! #CarbonDipThem! Thoughts on this choice? Car is Titan silver as well


----------



## :: blade :: (Sep 24, 2009)

dont carbon dip them, if anything get it sprayed in a graphite grey, would look good then, of if you can stretch your budget and are handy as DIY stuff, carbon wrap them with real carbon, would look 100x better than carbon dip, can get a kit from www.carbonmods.co.uk


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Carbon dip doesn't look like carbon . Id get them wrapped or even skinned !


----------



## GSTR3301 (Apr 9, 2014)

:: blade :: said:


> dont carbon dip them, if anything get it sprayed in a graphite grey, would look good then, of if you can stretch your budget and are handy as DIY stuff, carbon wrap them with real carbon, would look 100x better than carbon dip, can get a kit from www.carbonmods.co.uk


Local guy down my way does it! www.3d-dip.co.uk 
Pretty good visually wise friend has his E60 front lip done by them looks very nice also has some of the jobs he's done on website... 
Have a look guys let me know what you think please! Thing is if I get them carbon dipped, I can always repaint any colour them again if chipped etc 3 x clear coat.


----------



## :: blade :: (Sep 24, 2009)

im still not a fan of carbon dipping tbh, if i was going for carbon id save and get the real thing as the dipping to me looks nothing like the real stuff


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

I think carbon dipping looks fake , wrapping is better but they need to make a film.thats glossy but skinning looks real as it is real albeit sitting on top of whatever your skinning


----------



## GSTR3301 (Apr 9, 2014)

:: blade :: said:


> im still not a fan of carbon dipping tbh, if i was going for carbon id save and get the real thing as the dipping to me looks nothing like the real stuff


Yea I no guys... Just the problem is that there is anywhere in Northern Ireland that skins in carbon... Also I was thinking as it's carbon effect dipped, It would be easily repaired due to stone chips? Also they are genunie AC parts so there is no replica real carbon ones available.. The DIY kit looks difficult tho grr?


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I actually think the carbon dipping looks well. 

Just my humble opinion.

Cooks


----------



## GSTR3301 (Apr 9, 2014)

Cookies said:


> I actually think the carbon dipping looks well.
> 
> Just my humble opinion.
> 
> Cooks


I seen a lot of it done and it does look nice... Although not as close to real carbon but nice.. I did check carbonmods.co.uk and kit seems Kool jus a bit messy to work with although my bodyshop says he'll give it a go! Question is hopefully it doesn't get air bubbles etc as it's wrapped by hand! (Reminds me of them awkward iphone screen protectors grrr) also another prob might be is that the insert for the AC badge might get filled up too much making the wee badge not sit flush the way it's suppose to do 😒


----------



## GSTR3301 (Apr 9, 2014)

Ok update... So I called AC schnitzer rep and asked him has he ever heard of carbonMods.uk carbon skin kits and has he ever used then? He told me he has but wasn't as easy as the video showed step by step guide... (He ended up throwing the part in the bin)... My bodyshop says he'll give it a go, but was wondering is there a company that wud do this skinning process air bubble free and the way u wud want it?


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Look for a guy called Dan Pritchard on mg forums . He has carbon skinned **** loads on his mg show car . He might do it for you


----------



## Paintguy (Oct 31, 2005)

It's all down to personal opinion but for me, something that "looks like" carbon fibre still isn't carbon fibre so I can never see the point. Many do like the look though so if that's your bag then by all means go for it with the dipping.

If I really wanted some of those in CF I'd be making a mould of the originals and laying up my own in real CF. No need for vacuum bagging or autoclaving on a decorative part like that as they don't need the strength that CF was designed for. Who knows, you may even be able to make some more and sell them to recoup your costs.

I would love to do the same for some parts of my Audi but unfortunately it has a very peculiar CF weave pattern (2x2 twill with a blue polyester tracer) and buying the material has proved impossible unless I want to specially commission a few thousand pounds worth of the stuff!!!


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

This why i like the carbon skinning method . Real carbon ontop of the original piece . Looks just like solid carbon


----------



## GSTR3301 (Apr 9, 2014)

Paintguy said:


> It's all down to personal opinion but for me, something that "looks like" carbon fibre still isn't carbon fibre so I can never see the point. Many do like the look though so if that's your bag then by all means go for it with the dipping.
> 
> If I really wanted some of those in CF I'd be making a mould of the originals and laying up my own in real CF. No need for vacuum bagging or autoclaving on a decorative part like that as they don't need the strength that CF was designed for. Who knows, you may even be able to make some more and sell them to recoup your costs.
> 
> I would love to do the same for some parts of my Audi but unfortunately it has a very peculiar CF weave pattern (2x2 twill with a blue polyester tracer) and buying the material has proved impossible unless I want to specially commission a few thousand pounds worth of the stuff!!!


Yes mate I know what you mean... Although schnitzer parts it's the finer detail like the badge insert on the part etc... A lot of time and effort to try to make them right... Like any rep it's the fitting problem that comes with making a mould like I found out when I recently bought a carbon skinned mtech rear diffuser, fitting was off by 3cm and holes underneath never lined up... It's never factory perfect and usually condition is very rough. @Craigh123 I never use MG forum and don't know him? Is he in Northern Ireland ?


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

If you type in Dan Pritchard mg into google you will.see his car .


----------



## niall_325i (Oct 4, 2012)

Chris from Carbonworx is in Newtownabbey in NI and does a lot of carbon skinning. Think he advertises his service on ebay. I may have his number if you are interested.


----------



## GSTR3301 (Apr 9, 2014)

niall_325i said:


> Chris from Carbonworx is in Newtownabbey in NI and does a lot of carbon skinning. Think he advertises his service on ebay. I may have his number if you are interested.


Yes mate that wud be good!! Pm me! Ps he uses real carbon not dipping like 3D DIP in Antrim? Many thanks mate


----------



## daz74 (Oct 22, 2008)

I would carbon skin. Its not that hard to get great results with a little time and patience and you know the part will still fit. I have done a few parts for myself and friends. I did my mates petrol tank here is a few pics.


----------



## niall_325i (Oct 4, 2012)

GSTR3301 said:


> Yes mate that wud be good!! Pm me! Ps he uses real carbon not dipping like 3D DIP in Antrim? Many thanks mate


Yep it's real carbon, not dipped.

I can't PM with under 10 posts  will get you his number later today


----------



## niall_325i (Oct 4, 2012)

Check your PM


----------



## GSTR3301 (Apr 9, 2014)

niall_325i said:


> Yep it's real carbon, not dipped.
> 
> I can't PM with under 10 posts  will get you his number later today


Thanks mate got it!! Ps jus spoke to my friend at CA AUTOMOTIVE and he can get them vacuumed skinned (not wet laid by hand) expensive tho. But another guy polish jaydee custom carbon has amazing stuff all vacuumed as well bit cheaper but also can do in Kevlar.


----------

